# So this is free on craigslist...



## JahDucky (Feb 23, 2010)

http://anchorage.craigslist.org/zip/1613648470.html


----------



## christianarchy (Feb 23, 2010)

i'd tap that


----------



## MrD (Feb 23, 2010)

hahhaha
oh hell yeah, id ram it!!!


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 23, 2010)

I think im gonna e-mail and see if i cant get pics of the actual dolls themselves...


----------



## connerR (Feb 23, 2010)

Flagged for removal.


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 23, 2010)

This cat was trying to give away a Jolly green giant, batman, mr. clean and incredible hulk sex dolls....

what in the world?!


----------



## pillowtron (Feb 23, 2010)

damn, it was flagged but that sounds hilarious. i wish i could have seen the pictures, haha


----------



## baracudaboy (Apr 2, 2010)

JahDucky said:


> This cat was trying to give away a Jolly green giant, batman, mr. clean and incredible hulk sex dolls....
> 
> what in the world?!


 
Hahaha, aww shit. I don't even need pictures for that. But it sounds fuckin ridiculous.


----------

